# moving heat created from pellet stove room to room



## powerstroke guy73

my pellet stove is in my living room, which is connected to kitchen.  i need to find out a way to transfer the heat from one room to another.  what are you guys using.  i tried a 10" fan and didnt get any real results?


----------



## saladdin

powerstroke guy73 said:


> my pellet stove is in my living room, which is connected to kitchen. i need to find out a way to transfer the heat from one room to another. what are you guys using. i tried a 10" fan and didnt get any real results?


 
This is how I dealt with it. Before/After pics.

I'm an idiot. If I can put one in then a drunken monkey can do it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JGSMUK/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00


----------



## Bob Sorjanen

powerstroke guy73 said:


> my pellet stove is in my living room, which is connected to kitchen. i need to find out a way to transfer the heat from one room to another. what are you guys using. i tried a 10" fan and didnt get any real results?


I use a small fan to move air. I put the fan in the cold room doorway on the floor blowing cold air towards the room the stove is in


----------



## The Ds

Bob Sorjanen said:


> I use a small fan to move air. I put the fan in the cold room doorway on the floor blowing cold air towards the room the stove is in


 Yep, like Bob said.....    Move the cold air and the cold air will move the warm air.


----------



## will711

Cold to warm it works.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

I have a 3000 SF house on 3 floors. My harman TL-300 is in the first floor finished basement. I use a temporary system but it seems to work well.
I have a 12 x16 floor vent at the front of the 1st fl far from the stove. I have one of those carpet dryer squirrel  cage floor fans i use to blow the 1st floor air up into the 2nd floor.living room24x24 ,the air travels into the kitchen where there are 2 smaller vents in the floor above the stove that the cool air returns down. You must have a return air stream or you wont get circulation. THe room the stove is in 15x20 will be in the 90s the room adjacent about 85. THe 2nd floor will stay about 80 and the 3rd floor mid seventies. All with the stove at the lowest air setting possible.


----------



## powerstroke guy73

would a ceiling fan in the room of pellet stove work?  or am i just wasting kwt


----------



## Mike D

I use a ceiling fan and it works fine for me.  If you can put one in the kitchen too that will help even more.


----------



## St_Earl

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...-fan-to-heat-another-room.93997/#post-1238212

pretty good discussion of approaches in this thread. i posted pics of how i do it.
one room is pretty well isolated in my house. (at the end of a long layout with a narrow bottleneck)
there are exceptions to the general rule of fan on floor blowing cold air back to the stove.
but so many people have great success with that approach, i am in no way saying my way is better. it's just what i had to do to succeed.
at least you can see how different situations get handled by different people.

in general, the idea of a convection loop is key.
how you are best able to achieve that can depend on the particular layout of your house and it's passages and other factors. (two stories, large or small home etc...)

i will say that what i finally came up works very for me. it was problematic to say the least getting the back bedroom warm without having the stove room absolutely roasting.

now it's pretty much on demand. and i can control the back bedroom temp like i'm turning a dial.
luckily my wife doesn't balk at the fans hanging in the doorways. they are out of the way. and nice and quiet set on low.


----------



## movemaine

I don't do a damn thing, and my house is laid out really odd with no natural heat flow (see the diagram in my sig below) but the heat still moves pretty well.

At some point I may do some ducting from the pellet stove room to the upstairs (only because if the back bedroom is up to 69-70, that means mine is at 72)


----------



## Seasoned Oak

You need to move a lot of air to keep the stove room at a tolerable temp. Even with this my stove room 15x20 is usually in the 90s to keep the bedrooms 2 floors above in the 70s.  It helps if the stove is in the largest room at the lowest living space level possible.


----------



## jrsdws

Keep thinking in terms of a loop....getting cold in at bottom....and warm out up above.  Too fast and it'll cool you down....takes lots of patience and playing.  Also, each change you make can take a couple of hours to see in terms of benefit.  Be patient and persistent.


----------



## Coyote_nb_ca

Hi,

we use a ceiling fan that you use in a bad room with  80cbfood/h in a single floor house
from the fan over the loft with a 4inch aluminum tube (from the dryer) rolled up with r13 isolation
from the loft in a hidden room corner down to the ground


----------



## DexterDay

Look at Through the wall fans. 

Broan makes some (I have a #512) and also a Tjernlund Aireshare AS1. Love them both.  Only used for bedrooms. But helps move air throughout the other rooms adjacent to those.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Remember a hot air central heating system move hot air and cool retiurn air around the house all the time,and does a good job of it. If you have one use it.


----------



## Jack Morrissey

Bob Sorjanen said:


> I use a small fan to move air. I put the fan in the cold room doorway on the floor blowing cold air towards the room the stove is in


  x2


----------



## Coyote_nb_ca

Seasoned Oak said:


> Remember a hot air central heating system move hot air and cool retiurn air around the house all the time,and does a good job of it. If you have one use it.


 

hi,

nice idea but forced air systems have more inlets in diff rooms but the stove is only in one room


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Coyote_nb_ca said:


> hi,
> 
> nice idea but forced air systems have more inlets in diff rooms but the stove is only in one room


And so is the central heating unit in one room ,be it gas or oil or heat pump. But it distributes heat evenly throughout the house. Im saying if you already have a forced air system sometimes you can utilize it to distribute your heat from your solid fuel stove.


----------



## Mo Par

I have a wood stove in the basement.  I put in a floor vent and to help move the air use a 10" fan out of an old dehumidifier.  It moves a lot of air and is pretty quiet.  I also hang a louvered basement door during the winter season so the cold air will return down the stairwell and I can keep the door closed.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Mo Par said:


> I have a wood stove in the basement. I put in a floor vent and to help move the air use a 10" fan out of an old dehumidifier. It moves a lot of air and is pretty quiet. I also hang a louvered basement door during the winter season so the cold air will return down the stairwell and I can keep the door closed.


I just leave the door open when i want extra air movement. I put a big fan behind the stove yesterday blowing straight across the top of the stove that worked like a charm moving the air in the right direction,also takes some heat from that hot flue pipe.


----------



## ekarlis

I have a Maxx-M in the basement & when it gets below 30degreesF, I turn on the furance blower for a couple hours. Works for me. Suggestion, make sure your filters are clean & check on a regular
basis


----------

